# Help Please - Honda Pressure washer woes.



## billr (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey all. I have lots of experience with small engines but none with pressure washers so I was hoping someone could point me the right way on this.

I have a Honda GC160 pressure washer that will not re-pressure the output unless the throttle is cut and then reopened. Its been like this since I bought it and I have just lived with it but now its becoming a pain. 

To clarify - If I start it up and hold the wand open and then open the throttle it will go to full pressure just like normal. But if I close the wand handle (no water out) the throttle stays on full but when I reopen the wand (water out again) it just comes out with no pressure. If while holding the wand open, I shut and open the throttle quickly the pressure builds and stays on until I shut the wand again. Is this fixable? Thanks For your help.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

First off you have a pressure washer that has a Honda engine on it . Honda does not make pressure washers . More then likely what is happening is the unloader valve is sticking, not knowing what pump you have its hard to direct you to correct it . You also could have a bad wand , many times a customer brings a pressure washer in for repair and i can not find anything wrong with it using our wand and hose. But as soon as I hook the customers up it does not work . get us the info on the make of the pump/complete unit and model # so we can help you along .


----------



## billr (Oct 8, 2009)

*Generac Model 1450-0*

Hi Rotti - thanks for the reply. The pump is a Generac 1450-0 2400 PSI model. This has been the symptom from the start. I have added 25 Ft of hose. Should I see if there are any restrictions in the hose or try another?


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

im sure your issue is in the unloader. its more then likely sticking, to save yourself the 
trouble i would get kit #187879 that is the unloader kit for your unit. i would just rebuild it and be done with it , you could attempt to clean the unloader and see if that corrects it .


----------



## billr (Oct 8, 2009)

*Graet - thanks*

Really appreciate the help.


----------

